# Light Tents



## badger (Jan 15, 2008)

I found a few articles that helped me build a nice light tent for taking photos of my woodoworking stuff.  All on my favorite magazine's blog site.

The one that I used to build mine:
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2006/03/pvc_light_box_light_tent.html?CMP=OTC-0D6B48984890

Here are some that I found useful:
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2006/04/make_your_own_light_tent.html
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2006/03/how_to_make_a_super_simple_lig.html

These were cheap to build, and improved my photos by a huge factor.  Probably common knowledge, but I thought I'd share.

Hope that helps.

badger


----------



## thewishman (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, Badger. I need to upgrade from setting my pens on the couch cushions.

Chris


----------



## MrPukaShell (Feb 13, 2008)

I will see if I can get a picture of what I use.  It is a pop up laundry basket.  The kind you use for camping.  I got it at a Big Lots for $1.99  It work out great and when I am done it just folds back down.

Safe Turning....


----------

